# Etex Question.



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

*What is the longest you have let Etex sit, AFTER MIXING before applying it with good results? *


----------



## Minivin5 (Dec 17, 2008)

Husky said:


> *What is the longest you have let Etex sit, before applying it with good results? *


Good question, I have never heard anything about an expiration date.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Minivin5 said:


> Good question, I have never heard anything about an expiration date.


I have some that is over 5 yrs old and still seems to work fine, BUT what I meant was how long, after mixing have you left Etex sit and still get good results. I'll go fix that.


----------



## Husky (Dec 19, 2007)

Minivin5 said:


> Good question, I have never heard anything about an expiration date.


I have some that is over 5 yrs old and still seems to work fine, BUT what I meant was how long, after mixing have you left Etex sit and still get good results. I'll go fix that.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

For me at least, that is a somewhat complicated question. If I mix smaller amounts I can let it sit for about 11 to 15 minutes before application.

I'm sure you noticed that the longer you let it sit, the thicker it gets. Also, if you mix a larger amount to do a number of baits at once, it tends to thicken quicker, which shortens your working time. So when I mix a larger batch for bigger baits or a larger number of smaller baits, I only let it sit for say 9 to 13 minutes. 

If you push it too far with this thickening process (before application), it will sometimes get too thick after just a few baits and it can be difficult to get the last few baits done.

Etex is forgiving if the stuff gets too thick. Sometimes you can push it even if it is almost too thick by putting it on the bait, heating it with the heat gun and then smoothing it over the bait as you normally would.

Of course humidity and air temp are also variables in how long you can let it sit to thicken it. I test it with a toothpick as it is sitting. Put a toothpick in it and see how fast it drips off the toothpick. Over time you can begin to "feel" how thick it is by testing it that way.


----------

